# Java ME mit Zugriff auf Adressbuch / Kalender



## RoNa (5. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin ein absoluter Java ME Anfänger. Wie fängt man am besten an? Soll man NetBeans oder Eclipse nehmen? Gibt es geeignete Plugins?

Und nun die eigentliche Frage.

Kann man mit Java ME auf Adressbuch und/oder Kalender des Handy's zugreifen? Wenn ja, geht es mit Nokia 6300?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## SebastianK (16. Dez 2008)

Ich würde sagen es ist relativ egal ob du Eclipse oder NetBeans nimmst.
Bei Eclipse müsstest du dir noch das EclipseME - Plugin runterladen. In NetBeans ist meiner Meinung nach schon eine J2ME-Unterstützung enthalten.

Dann natürlich das SunWTK oder sonstigen Emulator nicht vergessen zu installieren und einzurichten.

Soweit ich weiß kann man mit J2ME auf das Adressbuch und viel. auch auf den Kalender zugreifen. 
Über das Paket javax.microedition.pim (Personal Information Management Optional Package ( PIM ) [ JSR 75 ]) geht das glaube ich.


----------



## ice-breaker (16. Dez 2008)

Adressbuch meine ich auch das geht, Kalender jedoch nicht, da gibt es keine API für


----------



## Jockel (16. Dez 2008)

Auch auf den Kalender kann man zugreifen: http://developers.sun.com/mobility/apis/articles/pim/index.html


----------

